# MRC 1957 decoder with sound ?



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

I have 3 MRC 1957 decoders all installed in Kato F3's. I have to say that I am less than happy with their performance. They all run along quite well and then I hear a burst of sound (not sure that is it random and/or spurious or other locomotive sounds but I think it is not wanted) After a short pause and stop it seems as to be reprogramming, it starts up again. If the loco is running at a fast speed, it will jump and sometimes derail when that happens. I had the local train store guy run it on his track and it did the same. Can this just be the decoder/s or could this be poor signal on the tracks? I can't believe that all 3 of my decoders are bad. Maybe someone else has had experience with the MRC 1957 decoder? They seem to be quite popular.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Not that particular one, but last time I tried an MRC decoder (10 years ago), I wasn't happy with it and traded it out.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

I have a pair of Kato E8's awaiting for sound...they'll remain silent until someone else makes drop-in decoders for them.I've had three MRC shell fillers that all failed.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Out of three, only one seems to not have any issues. I am sending the other two back to MRC. We will see what happens. Maybe they are shell fillers? I knew that the earlier ones had problems but it is not looking good for the later models now.:smilie_daumenneg:


----------

